# "Head West Young Man"



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

F.Y.I.

If you want to catch fish go West. The Ausable was a great fishery years ago, but it is no more.
Most or all of the Steelhead
have gone back to the Lake by this time, but I just got done catching some Browns at Tippy.

Back in April catching Steelhead was easy stuff.

Lots of fish were and still are in the system.

Good luck!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Head north, young man. To the other side of Tippy, so you don't have to walk up that hill after fishing. The fishing is better, and easier on the other side, too.  

I'll hit the A this weekend for a few hours, just to run my boat, and see if I can find a Biter. I can usually find at least 1 on Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

cowboy48098 said:


> F.Y.I.
> 
> If you want to catch fish go West. The Ausable was a great fishery years ago, but it is no more.
> Most or all of the Steelhead
> ...


Omg, yound man is right. I am never humping up the hill from the coffer below tippy in waders. Again. Ever.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

47 steps vs 212 steps. I'll walk to Suicide Bend from the Tippy Dam parking lot, but not down, and back up the hill at Suicide. I'd rather work hard at fishing, than getting to the fishing spot, when there is an easier way. Lots of good fishing between Tippy and Suicide, too.


----------

